# Changing power bonus hours



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

you can barley get rides, and now they are going off rides and not hours smh fml


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> you can barley get rides, and now they are going off rides and not hours smh fml


Where did you read that? Any details?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Found this image on the Lyft Reddit page. Looks like it just for the SF market (for the time being).

110 rides is tough in LA.

(Edited typo)


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If they want roll this out in other cities they must adjust number of rides for each market or risk losing their most dedicated drivers. Without those committed drivers lyft will be circling the drain fast. :s


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of rides. No way that will work in DC and Baltimore. 

If we lose the bonus structure I'll probably have to go back to Uber the majority of the time.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I really hope they don't do that here in NC. Or that if they do, they adjust the rides downward a whole lot. 

I feel like right now, I get rewarded for being available for their customers for a lot of hours & accepting 90% of the business they bring to me. It isn't my fault that I get significantly less rides each week than that.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Also I forgot to mention that in order to qualify for the bonus, you must drive a 2011 or newer car. This will be rolled out in mid December.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

We created the Power Driver Bonus in August 2014 as a temporary promotion, with plans to continue it through the end of 2014. We've worked hard to extend the program for all of 2015, knowing how important it is to you - and we've given back a total of $22,000,000 to drivers. To make another extension possible, we're updating the driving requirements starting on Monday, Dec. 14. We're also requiring cars to be 2011 or newer by Monday, Feb. 1, in order to receive the Power Driver Bonus.

Rides per Week, Instead of Hours

Rides are easier to track than minutes, and we'll now be counting rides completed instead of hours driven. This will also help prevent fraud, ensuring Power Driver Bonuses are reserved for drivers who meet the requirements.

We'll revisit the minimum each quarter, so it stays achievable and in line with seasonal demand. We're also expanding the number of available peak hours by 10 per week.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

It's in San Diego too


----------



## pfizzle650 (Sep 19, 2015)

welp, this really sucks. the 110 ride requirement in SF is going to be tough to hit.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

BlackWidow911 said:


> We created the Power Driver Bonus in August 2014 as a temporary promotion, with plans to continue it through the end of 2014. We've worked hard to extend the program for all of 2015, knowing how important it is to you - and we've given back a total of $22,000,000 to drivers. To make another extension possible, we're updating the driving requirements starting on Monday, Dec. 14. We're also requiring cars to be 2011 or newer by Monday, Feb. 1, in order to receive the Power Driver Bonus.
> 
> Rides per Week, Instead of Hours
> 
> ...


 Translation: We cannot afford to pay those bonuses anymore but don't want to look mean. So, from December 15th we will be making sure only .001% of drivers actually qualify for a bonus.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw it today too in my email box.
It's not too bad though because they add extra 10 peak hours. And it starts December 14th.
I think I will be able to qualify for 10% bonus and will shoot for 20.
Blackwidow911, so how to get that express pay ? This is more important to me than any bonus believe it or not.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, the most rides I've done in a week, driving 50+hrs a week, is 71. And that was when the 50% off was going strong. I wonder if 110 rides/week is doable. That's 16 a day, 7 days a week or 22 a day, 5 days a week!!! I'm a financial analyst by profession and have kept extensive records of the last five weeks of driving 50+ hours a week. 

The most rides I've done in one day is 20. It was a Thursday, a day with no peak hours. I was in the streets for 12 and a half hours, from 10:00 am to 10:30 pm. My app was on for 10 hours exactly, 600 minutes. Of that 600 minutes I had passengers in the car for 315 minutes, 53%. I drove for a total of 145 miles that day, 79.4 miles had passengers in the car, 55% . I made $186.43 in fares, $15 in tips and $20 in cancellation penalties for a total of $221.43.

I know I could not do that every day. The physical toll would be emergency room-worthy. Plus, that demand is just not there very often.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, it will be harder to get the bonus . I know I will get one just because I do it full-time. But other drivers might turn their Uber app back on.
I have a feeling Lyft and Uber are tossing us from one to another like they don't want us at all. 
Amazon Flex or whatever it calls can't come any sooner for me. Maybe Amazon will take us all in and have Uber CEO and Lyft CEO drive their own customers in their own cars.
But, if Lyft implements express pay , I might will stick with Lyft and it will motivate me drive even longer hours. I will be a driving zombie.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I average one pick up an hour with lyft.

No way can I hit those numbers. You would have to also worry about the Lyft app booting you off after hitting your daily hours limit.

I wish both companies would price this service in an appropriate manner. This race to the bottom and barely making minimum wage is getting old fast.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Yes, it will be harder to get the bonus . I know I will get one just because I do it full-time. But other drivers might turn their Uber app back on.
> I have a feeling Lyft and Uber are tossing us from one to another like they don't want us at all.
> Amazon Flex or whatever it calls can't come any sooner for me. Maybe Amazon will take us all in and have Uber CEO and Lyft CEO drive their own customers in their own cars.
> But, if Lyft implements express pay , I might will stick with Lyft and it will motivate me drive even longer hours. I will be a driving zombie.


 What difference does express pay make? I see it more of a feature you can use in emergencies, when you max out your credit cards for example, but not as a useful daily tool. Using it daily suggest one is cash strapped consistently. ?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This is nuts. You don't have a 90+% acceptance rate and not take all the available business offered to you. If they want me to triple the number of customers I get per week, I mean... I can't accept more than 100%, can I?

I pick up everybody. The only reason I don't have 100% every week is because Fracking silent pings through unconnected bluetooth - I see that sad face pin pop up and "Dammit!!", missed another one.

Making some arbitrary number of passengers mandatory when they have no market share is self serving deep dish crap-ola. 

If Lyft sucks as much as Uber, I might have to get a job.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Truth is lyft is hemorrhaging dollars to the driver bonus program and they want to call it quits without really saying so.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Most drivers that get 20% bonus will end up with 10% or even nothing. Those that used to get 10% will pound sand


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's just that the number or riders per day fluctuates by dozens of variables. Pick up at a corporate HQ with an airport destination - that's an hour with a passenger and valuable to the TNC because it's an hour with no dead time. But it's one passenger, and 10% of my day is blown on one passenger when I'm trying to average 20 a day to make Power Driver bonus. What about a bar run during peak hours - 4 passengers on a $4 ride. That counts as ONE ride?

So is Lyft actually driving behavior that will put that an emphasis on 10 bar run fares worth $4 each, instead of one $60 airport fare? Should I call the passenger and make sure they only want to go a short distance because I'd rather have a dozen minimum fare pax per hour than one profitable pax per hour?

Nightmare scenario: Drive a passenger to the airport for $60, and pick up a passenger at the same airport and drive that bastard for an hour somewhere else. Now I've got two hours down the tube, and ONLY two pax to show for it when I should have a dozen by now.

What's going to stop me from having my wife spend a couple of hours with me, running errands or grocery shopping? She can ping me and I can drive a mile after accepting, and "drop her off". We can do 20 minimum fares in a couple of hours every afternoon charging the account that Lyft will then reimburse on Wednesday. Whatever it costs I get back as a Power Driver so it's a wash. I can drive around the block at 20 miles per hour and give my wife 20 "rides".

This is profoundly stupid. If Lyft wants to stop Power Drivers from taking all their income all they have to do is to consider several alternatives:


Set up a Power Driver 20% bonus based on net earnings instead of gross earnings. So a $1000 week with a 20% Lyft commission would pay a 20% bonus on $800 instead. Driver gets $960 and Lyft gets $40. Better than nothing and doesn't piss anyone off.
Set up a Power Driver 20% bonus on all rides AFTER the first 40 hours online. Lyft gets 20% commission Monday-Thursday drivers have an incentive to work those weekend peak hours without paying commission. (Nobody works more than 14 hours a day anyway)

Set up a Power Driver bonus structure so that for each week after Power Driver criteria is met, driver pays Lyft 10% instead of 20%. As long as driver maintains Power Driver status, driver only pays 10% commission. Take too many days off, or go on vacation, you pay 20% until you are a Power Driver again.

Drive for Lyft, pay 10% commission. Drive for Uber, pay 20% commission. Any questions? Any doubt how long it would take for Uber drivers to drop their partner app like it was on fire? How long after that will Uber passengers have to wait 20 minutes for a pickup and switch to Lyft?


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Option 4 would work. Don't forget the Lyft promo cards


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

In fairness, there are reasons to make it about rides instead of hours; it's much harder to game the system and get the 20% without really truly working all 50 hours. And if I have a week where I get lots of hour long rides, I won't think of myself as being "screwed" I'll be glad for all those big fares. Still, I'm not sure this is a great way to do it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> It's just that the number or riders per day fluctuates by dozens of variables. Pick up at a corporate HQ with an airport destination - that's an hour with a passenger and valuable to the TNC because it's an hour with no dead time. But it's one passenger, and 10% of my day is blown on one passenger when I'm trying to average 20 a day to make Power Driver bonus. What about a bar run during peak hours - 4 passengers on a $4 ride. That counts as ONE ride?
> 
> So is Lyft actually driving behavior that will put that an emphasis on 10 bar run fares worth $4 each, instead of one $60 airport fare? Should I call the passenger and make sure they only want to go a short distance because I'd rather have a dozen minimum fare pax per hour than one profitable pax per hour?
> 
> ...


lyft should have just saved themselves the trouble and canceled the 30hour bonus and reduced the 50hour bonus from 20% to 10%. Because that is all what the new schedule will achieve.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

This change to the PDB is very disappointing for big Lyft drivers. I spend most my time on Lyft because of the 20% back. But without the Lyft app telling me PT rates and whether a request is Lyft Plus (both of which the Uber app does for Surge Price and XL requests) and now not getting a decent bonus for full-time driving (due to 110 rides being unattainable) I will have to take a hard look at my earning strategy. I also do not have a 2011 or newer vehicle but get compliments on my beautiful, immaculate Plus/XL car every day. Bummer........ First post here. Hello.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It is ridiculous to emphasize some number of rides over hours, it is not my fault Lyft has fewer users than Uber, I'm doing the best I can to increase Lyft market share. 
If they don't like losing their commission to their power drivers, how are they going to feel about losing their power drivers?

The only reason Lyft is worthwhile to me with far fewer rides is for the Power Driver Bonus - it's like an Uber surge of 1.5x all the time.

If I can't make Power Driver earnings, I might as well drive for Uber. Without that 20% bonus, Lyft is going back to being turned off every time Uber pings.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Found this image on the Lyft Reddit page. Looks like it just for the SF market (for the time being).
> 
> 110 rides is tough in LA.
> 
> (Edited typo)


110 rides is tough on Lyft? I thought the drivers were doing better than nasty Uber?


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> It is ridiculous to emphasize some number of rides over hours, it is not my fault Lyft has fewer users than Uber, I'm doing the best I can to increase Lyft market share.
> If they don't like losing their commission to their power drivers, how are they going to feel about losing their power drivers?
> 
> The only reason Lyft is worthwhile to me with far fewer rides is for the Power Driver Bonus - it's like an Uber surge of 1.5x all the time.
> ...


This is the truth. Lyft had its guaranteed hourly bonuses running last night in Seattle, with the admonition to "Go to where the deepest pink areas are." LOL; there were so many drivers that there were absolutely no pink areas at all to drive to.

Seeing this, I went to the epicenter of the busiest zone in Seattle. I had one ride during the 8:00 hour, barely qualifying for the $20/hr promised. For the 9:00 hour, I got no rides at all, despite constant trolling for them through the same area. From the 10:00-on, I said "F---K it," and made my own way to the money I needed and did what I had to do to get it.

If Lyft thinks it can win by screwing its own drivers and not delivering on the promised surge in rides, then Lyft is run by morons.

Once the 20 percent bonus gets taken from me, I will also turn Lyft off when I get an Uber ping. Or, better yet, I will leave the Lyft app on to ping me impotently, since at that point my acceptance rate will be entirely irrelevant. And I will laugh at the unnecessary folly of it all . . .


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Why do we drivers keep asking Uber/Lyft to care for us when we don't really care for Uber/Lyft? Everyone(Uber/Lyft, drivers and riders) in this system doesn't care for anyone, we all care about money... and nothing else.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Why do we drivers keep asking Uber/Lyft to care for us when we don't really care for Uber/Lyft? Everyone(Uber/Lyft, drivers and riders) in this system doesn't care for anyone, we all care about money... and nothing else.


We're not asking Lyft to care, we're noticing that they don't. We are disposable, easily replaced, underpaid, undervalued, and under-appreciated.

Uber is even worse. Valued at $50 Billion and they won't share one dime more than they absolutely have to.

If they accepted a 10% commission, they would somehow have to find a way to make ends meet on only $25 Billion.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> We're not asking Lyft to care, we're noticing that they don't. We are disposable, easily replaced, underpaid, undervalued, and under-appreciated.
> 
> Uber is even worse. Valued at $50 Billion and they won't share one dime more than they absolutely have to.
> 
> If they accepted a 10% commission, they would somehow have to find a way to make ends meet on only $25 Billion.


Uber is valued at $50 Billion, it does not mean they have $50 Billion.

And, we don't really know exactly their expenses, it's not like they just sit there and collect %20(%25 or others) commission and not spend a dime.

Uber/Lyft do whatever to maximize their profits just like us drivers do whatever it takes(drive for both Uber/Lyft, refuse short rides/long pick-up,...) to maximize profit.

And, this system would not go anywhere without money spent from riders. They also try to maximize their profit and look for cheapest fares.


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

I think our Uber mole has outed him/her self.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Uber is valued at $50 Billion, it does not mean they have $50 Billion.
> 
> And, we don't really know exactly their expenses, it's not like they just sit there and collect %20(%25 or others) commission and not spend a dime.
> 
> ...


Who are YOU? lol


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Who are YOU? lol


Umm.. A driver. And you?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh, yeah - there's a difference between having a few extra billion in the sofa cushions and having a billion dollar sofa cushion... I fully understand and you can nit pick my statements for inaccuracies all day long it doesn't change the appearance of greed very much to use real numbers.

I don't know what your agenda is, but I'll play along; let's drop the hyperbolic 50 billion and reduce it down to a mere $18 billion.

That's the number, isn't it? Am I now free to use that measly number to make my point? 

I've seen Uber documents that show executive pay at Uber costs more than the advertising budget. Executive pay at Uber exceeds the operational budget. 

Let that sink in. Give it a minute. 

They're paying themselves more than it costs to keep the company growing, and more than it costs to pay staff and run servers. 

Meanwhile, they've got us literally driving our own cars into the junkyard for them.

My point remains - if the TNC model accepted 10% commission, executives would have to try to make ends meet on only 5,000 times average driver profit. At 20% , these guys are getting very, very wealthy.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Oh, yeah - there's a difference between having a few extra billion in the sofa cushions and having a billion dollar sofa cushion... I fully understand and you can nit pick my statements for inaccuracies all day long it doesn't change the appearance of greed very much to use real numbers.
> 
> I don't know what your agenda is, but I'll play along; let's drop the hyperbolic 50 billion and reduce it down to a mere $18 billion.
> 
> ...


Please source your facts(paying executives more that the advertising budget) that you use to back your point.

I want drivers to know, and not be ignorant then bitter about how U.S corporations work. Everything is about money and bottom line. We thought that Lyft cared so much for drivers with tip button, power driver bonus, ... but all that they just want to attract drivers and gain market share.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> 110 rides is tough on Lyft? I thought the drivers were doing better than nasty Uber?


That's what I hear. I drive in SF. My pings are about 3-1 Uber. But I do run across people who drive Lyft exclusively and like it. Last guy has hit his 20% several weeks in a row. I haven't tried it myself. I get far more cancels on Lyft than Uber, but....I might give it a try for a week or two just to see how it works.

This might be the wrong time of year though.....


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Please source your facts(paying executives more that the advertising budget) that you use to back your point.
> 
> I want drivers to know, and not be ignorant then bitter about how U.S corporations work. Everything is about money and bottom line. We thought that Lyft cared so much for drivers with tip button, power driver bonus, ... but all that they just want to attract drivers and gain market share.


Is this news to anyone? I guess it is if you have to post it. It's shocking that anyone would not think all business is about the bottom line.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> *Is this news to anyone*? * I guess it is if you have to post it*. *It's shocking that anyone would not think all business is about the bottom line.*


I'm sure you've read tons of complaints on this forum about Uber for dropping rates, keeping adding new drivers, and other things to maximize profits, then you tell me. I'm sure that's news to those drivers.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I'm sure you've read tons of complaints on this forum about Uber for dropping rates, keeping adding new drivers, and other things to maximize profits, then you tell me. I'm sure that's news to those drivers.


Basic business economics is news to someone?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Basic business economics is news to someone?


Ok, again, why are these complaints about Uber/Lyft trying to maximize profits? Please explain those complaints.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Ok, again, why are these complaints about Uber/Lyft trying to maximize profits? Please explain those complaints.


Your asking the wrong person. You should ask the people complaining about it. How would I know the specifics of their complaints be they real or imagined?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Your asking the wrong person. You should ask the people complaining about it. How would I know the specifics of their complaints be they real or imagined?


Ok, so you asked "basic business economics is news to someone", I would say yes.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Ok, so you asked "basic business economics is news to someone", I would say yes.


Context is your friend.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

I noticed today that the Lyft Power Driver bonus is changing in the SF Bay Area. Look for the changed policy on the Lyft website.
The changes begin as of Dec. 14.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Attaching a screenshot of the changes in policy for the Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

To put this in perspective:

Last week I did 30 rides and hit the 20% power bonus in DC.

LoL


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The change is now documented on the Lyft website. This change is only being introduced in San Francisco, Salt Lake City, and San Diego, currently, and each city has different ride count targets (although all 3 will have the 2011 vehicle requirement come Feb 1). While San Francisco has the 110 ride requirement, Salt Lake is only 40, and San Diego 50.

We'll see how long it takes to roll out elsewhere... I only just hit my first power driver bonus this past week, lol. But my car won't qualify for the change (2010).


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

Uber back on for me.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Those ride goals are much more realistic


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I do about 45 rides a week in a 2013 vehicle in Indiana. 
As long as they keep it real, shouldn't be an issue for me. 
If they keep inching up the requirements to make it more difficult, I'll run Lyft behind Uber again and make a little less
At least I won't feel compelled to leave the app(s) on for 9 hours a day


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> I noticed today that the Lyft Power Driver bonus is changing in the SF Bay Area. Look for the changed policy on the Lyft website.
> The changes begin as of Dec. 14.


Your car is nice.


----------



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

I had just started a thread in the Dallas forum about Lyft drivers hanging out just beyond the edge of the service area, where they are so far away from the active areas that they'll never get pinged. My suspicion was that they were soaking up hours without actually doing any work, to get the 20% bonus.

If Lyft is rolling out a change to the program, i think that's the reason. On the corporate level, they're hemorrhaging money, and if they don't make the bleeding stop, we'll all be driving for Uber when Lyft goes belly-up.

Number of rides is a poor metric, but using revenue would be bad as well. It would further reward chasing the surge, Uber style. They want to incentivize service for passengers, and you can't get that if all your drivers hang out at the airport for $50 runs. Doesn't mean I like it, but I understand where they're coming from.


----------



## pfizzle650 (Sep 19, 2015)

I drove for Lyft for a year, but I recently switched over to Uber after they announced the change to the power bonus. Uber has been throwing me all kinds of promotions, bonuses and incentives. I am very happy with the transition.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's an example of my not typical Monday.

Usually not the worst day of the week, but always a poor performer - In Indianapolis weekdays are sluggish. Sometimes I get lucky and get a $40 ride to the airport, then bounce around downtown until everyone is where they need to be, then it's silent for the next 6 hours until the end of workday.
No one is going out drinking on Monday night, so no one is pinging for sobriety reasons. I can put in 12 hours and maybe 6-8 riders.

Yesterday I picked up a guy with a busted alternator, staying at a hotel. He's from Chicago and he's here to buy a foreclosed property he intends to fix up to sell for equity - it's what he does. Young. I mean 25 years old young. Enterprising young man, doesn't want the thug life, which is a viable alternative for him. (Not his words, but his reality, we talked for hours.)

He needs to go to Home Depot, Lowes, Staples, Hardees, DMV, basically all the places he would have gone if his car was working. It's Monday - he has stuff to take care of and he needed a ride. Lots of waiting around for him. Hours on his clock.

Bottom line. 4 rides on the day. I made more on this Monday than any 3 previous Mondays. More than $200, and I see this morning he left me a $20 tip. That is not going to happen if I need to turn those 4 rides into 20 rides to make bonus.

Lyft will get the behavior in accordance with the way they motivate us to serve their customers. If we need 50 hours a week to avoid their commission, people will sit in a known non-ping zone on Sunday and let the clock tick. So what? We can't get to 50 hours a week without putting in at least 36 hours before Sunday, and at least 7 peak hours. (There's 3 peak hours on Sunday here)
So even in a non-ping zone, you're going to get pinged if your app is on, because we all know Lyft pings are far reaching. And if you're just running out the clock you're an idiot, why not give rides and increase the value of that bonus? If I know I'm getting the bonus, I try to make it worth as much as I can, because every Sunday ride is worth 20% more. Those that are "gaming" the system by not working are only hurting themselves, not Lyft. Lyft loses less money with those idiots that avoid pings because _someone_ will take those fares, and likely it will be a part time driver on Sunday that pays commission on those fares. So while Power Drivers are idle, Lyft is getting commission on those downtown fares. Advantage Lyft.

If we need 100 rides a week, how will that change our behavior? Yesterday's cash cow will be taken from A to B, I will end the ride and wait for him to ping me when he comes out of Home Depot for the ride from B to C. Passenger saves waiting fee but pays more because of minimum fares and multiple safety fees. Everybody that wants to go through the drive through, end the ride, take them to the window for their food, tell them to ping again to continue or get out here. That's what WILL HAPPEN folks.

Lyft will get the behavior they motivate. If I need to maximize the # of riders, I will simply maximize the number of rides with the same passengers."oops, I'm sorry, I mistakenly ended your ride... would you mind pinging me again or would you rather get out here on the highway?"

"I'm sorry, I will wait for you, but I have to end the ride for insurance reasons. Wait until you're back in the car, then just ping me again please" Then I will turn the app off and wait until I see them coming out to turn the app back on. My 50 hours a week will turn into 30 hours a week because the app will be off more often. I'll get multiple 5 star ratings from the same pax because there's no way they're going to give me less while they're in my car. Keep this B.S. up and Lyft can go back to being second banana to the more often pinging Uber.


----------

